# Questions to ask before buying a Royal Python



## Bats (Jan 26, 2009)

Hiya everyone!

First post, so excuse the newness; it'll rub off eventually. Me and my partner are looking into buying a snake - it would be our first, and my partner has come to the conclusion he would like a Royal Python. Most of the online advice says they are good for beginners, but even still, I'd like to consult with you here.

I have been ringing a few local places (SwallowAquatics.co.ukhttp://www.swallowaquatics.co.uk/ for one) - they don't keep feeding records, and when I asked about watching the python (that they would have to order in) feed, the sales rep mentioned they were quite difficult to feed. 

Now what do you suppose she meant by that? Everywhere I've read suggests they eat thawed, warmed pinkies quite happily, every week or so. 

What are the best questions to ask before purchasing a snake? We are both quite excited about it, and have spent the past weekend planning on the best place for cages and buying a couple of heat meats in preparation for a proper vivarium.

Any help would be appreciated


----------



## ToxicSiren (Aug 8, 2008)

Bats said:


> Hiya everyone!
> 
> First post, so excuse the newness; it'll rub off eventually. Me and my partner are looking into buying a snake - it would be our first, and my partner has come to the conclusion he would like a Royal Python. Most of the online advice says they are good for beginners, but even still, I'd like to consult with you here.
> 
> ...


Hey, royal pythons are the best starter snake in my opinion. They are really placid and gorgeous.
Most royals will eat thawed mice/pinkies depending on size of snake. But my royal was a rescue...she is around a year old we think and is about 3ft long.... But ours will only eat live mice. You may find this with yours too.

Best questions to ask before you buy.
Can you see the snake feed..or come in on a feeding day to see her eat.
When did it last shed...make sure it has no shedding probs
Make sure you examine snake..look for clear eyes. Soft scales etc
Ask where she came from..eg wild caught, breeder etc

:2thumb:


----------



## rantasam (Nov 28, 2006)

Bats said:


> Hiya everyone!
> 
> First post, so excuse the newness; it'll rub off eventually. Me and my partner are looking into buying a snake - it would be our first, and my partner has come to the conclusion he would like a Royal Python. Most of the online advice says they are good for beginners, but even still, I'd like to consult with you here.
> 
> ...



http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/newbie-advice/112026-how-house-your-first-snake.html

Royals _can_ be tricky to feed, or more accurately they after dont always have the same idea about when they are hungry as the owners do.  They do however make great snakes to keep. Above is a link about how to house a young snake.. it may be some months before you need to go and buy a wooden viv. The general consensus is that Captive Bred snakes are the best to go for (as opposed to Captive Farmed or Wild Caught). 

When buying the snake it is a good idea to ask for feeding record or to actually watch them feed. If the shop is reluctant to let you do this then could it be they have something to hide!? Records of shedding and pooing are also very useful, but many shops will not keep these. You want to check the snake is alert and tongue flicking. Check that she looks healthy in general.. and especially around her mouth and back end. Also check in the folds of skin around her eyes and under her chin as these are the favourite hidey-holes of mites.

Ask also what the snake has been eating - size, rat/mouse, and how these have been offered - have they been strike-feeding or has the food been left in the viv? You ideally want to feed her in the same way once she has settled in at home.

Can't think of much else at the moment, but if you have any more questions, ask away.


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

Bats said:


> Hiya everyone!
> 
> First post, so excuse the newness; it'll rub off eventually. Me and my partner are looking into buying a snake - it would be our first, and my partner has come to the conclusion he would like a Royal Python. Most of the online advice says they are good for beginners, but even still, I'd like to consult with you here.


I would ask yourselves how much you expect to be able to handle the snake in the first three months before saying they're "good" for beginners. If you want a first snake that you can get out and handle in the first couple of weeks - or handle more than a couple of times a week in short stints - I personally wouldn't recommend a royal.



> the sales rep mentioned they were quite difficult to feed.
> 
> Now what do you suppose she meant by that? Everywhere I've read suggests they eat thawed, warmed pinkies quite happily, every week or so.


Pinkies are far, far too small for a royal python. Rat pups at a minimum and preferably small adult mice. 

No, royals don't always eat defrost food first go every week, especially if they're inexpensive captive-farmed babies who have never eaten or imported American babies that have been eating LIVE rodents up to that point. They can be very picky feeders, and adults often go off food for weeks to months at a stretch. As long as they aren't losing weight, though... that's completely normal. Are you going to stress out about a snake that's not eating but not losing weight?



> What are the best questions to ask before purchasing a snake? We are both quite excited about it, and have spent the past weekend planning on the best place for cages and buying a couple of heat meats in preparation for a proper vivarium.


Ask your local shop if they'll sell you a thermostat for the heat mat. If they say no or try to say you don't need one... _go to a different shop_.

Ask for feeding and shedding records if available (although you'd only expect them from a private breeder, not a shop). 

Ask how often, if at all, the animal is handled - and whether that disturbs his/her feeding schedule.


----------



## Fraggle (Feb 24, 2008)

if the shop says they cant let you see them feed as they are difficult, i would get one elsewhere- i had 3 nonfeeders once and if it is your 1st snake it will be a very difficult and upsetting experience if you cant get them to eat. 
if this is your first snake and you have your heart set on a royal i wouldnt go for a hatchling personally, i would go for something a little bit older (even if its only by a few months!) which is a well established feeder, and make sure you see it eat!!! it may just be you have to wait until feeding day to watch, but its worth waiting a few days if it means you know it is definitely eating!
you may have problems with feeding when you first get home anyway, as royals are quite fussy and you will probably find the move will upset the snake. we had to cover the viv with a towel for 2 weeks with our first royal and then after a fortnight he fiiiinally took a mouse left out for him. after that he luckily went straight into strike feeding


----------



## georgieabc123 (Jul 17, 2008)

personally for a frist snake id say a corn it can be stressful if u get you first snake and it dosent eat for months but then again if you can get a good feeding one they ,make lovely snakes:2thumb:


----------



## oakelm (Jan 14, 2009)

I agree a corn is a better beginners snake. Tolerate more handling without going off food so easily. Whenever I get asked what snake should I get first my answer is always the same get a corn that is preferably at least a year old with a good feeding and shedding record. I find starting with a grown on snake helps to find one with a better feeding record. And remember what ever you get we want to see pics of the pretty beastie :flrt:


----------

